# What's the best UV light for Norland, and how long a shelf life does Norland have?



## kaichu dento (May 23, 2010)

I just used some Norland I got quite a while back and it apparently is just as good as ever, even though dated to expire April 2009.

It took a long time to cure however and I'm thinking of getting a UV light for both fun and to use in conjunction with Norland for curing purposes. 

Please share any views you have on UV lights in general, and especially related to their effectiveness at curing Norland, which ones are better/worse and if you've ever had problems with Norland due to aging.

One light that at least somewhat appeals to me would be an Arc-UV, but I'm open.


----------



## nfetterly (May 23, 2010)

I've got an Inova UV light - cures my Norland that is also dated 2009 in under 30 minutes. Bought the light cheap - but haven't seen one for sale since (haven't been looking though).

Norland is supposed to be good past exp date if you keep it in dark & cool place.


----------



## ninemm (May 23, 2010)

I remembered this thread from a little while ago http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=274738

One light recommended was an Inova X5 that could be bought here: http://www.brightguy.com/products/Inova_X5_UV_(Ultra_Violet).php

Not sure if that fits the bill for you, but seems like it might.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys! I started a WTB thread in the Marketplace to try and beat the bushes for any unused UV lights laying around. 

Tried using my Quark RGB on the chance that there was some UV in it's blue, which lights white items up fairly well in black light fashion, but nothing. Disappointed, but at least I know now...


----------



## run4jc (May 31, 2010)

nfetterly said:


> I've got an Inova UV light - cures my Norland that is also dated 2009 in under 30 minutes. Bought the light cheap - but haven't seen one for sale since (haven't been looking though).
> 
> Norland is supposed to be good past exp date if you keep it in dark & cool place.



nfetterly - won't the sun cure it in 30 minutes? I am very interested in this - just ordered a Photonfanatic DLC Double groove - it's got 5 trit holders milled at the base - plus I want to put one on a ti BitZ and 2 on my Spy 007. Looking to hopefully take the 'inexpensive route' to get this done.

Has anyone tried this one? It looks like it is designed to cure various epoxies, but it is HUGE!
Of course, this light engine is an option (since I have quite a few McGizmo hosts it could 'ride' in ), but it's a bit more $$ than my budget is capable right now, after the acquisition 'tear' I've been on lately...

So will any of these 'better' lights cure the epoxy faster? Or is the sun still a viable option? Although with 5 trits in a circle, it could be a long project.

Trying to learn - incidentally, I ordered a 1 ounce bottle of Norland 61 from Edmunds Optics - if anyone has a vial they'd like for me to fill, I'd be happy to help out a CPF brother/sister...until it runs out. You can PM me. I should have it one day next week.

Thanks!


----------



## Norm (May 31, 2010)

run4jc said:


> nfetterly - won't the sun cure it in 30 minutes? I am very interested in this - just ordered a Photonfanatic DLC Double groove - it's got 5 trit holders milled at the base - plus I want to put one on a ti BitZ and 2 on my Spy 007. Looking to hopefully take the 'inexpensive route' to get this done.





> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Norland Optical Adhesives[/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]These one part adhesives will set in seconds when exposed to ultraviolet light and can provide excellent light transmission over a wide spectral range. Our Optical Adhesives are designed for bonding where low strain, optical clarity or low outgassing are required in military, aerospace, fiber optics or commercial optics.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> ...




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I put a tritium in a TI Bitz and put it outside on a cloudy day, it took less than 5 minutes.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Norm
[/FONT]


----------



## nfetterly (May 31, 2010)

run4jc said:


> nfetterly - won't the sun cure it in 30 minutes?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hahahah - well I look a little foolish. My Inova looks just like the one in the link - I have a lanyard through the top & I just hang it over the Norland & trit and then walk away for a while. Gets the job done!

Yeah that double groove looks pretty wild - I've been sorely tempted, the trit slots and DLC are what is pushing me over the edge.

Good to know it cures that fast - I've got (eventually) some tails coming from Moddoo that take 3 of the 2 mm x 8 mm trits, could be a little challangeing to get them set nicely.


----------



## run4jc (May 31, 2010)

Norm said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I put a tritium in a TI Bitz and put it outside on a cloudy day, it took less than 5 minutes.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Norm
> [/FONT]



Thanks, Norm. I did read that on their site...thanks for the 'real world' confirmation!

:twothumbs


----------



## run4jc (May 31, 2010)

nfetterly said:


> Hahahah - well I look a little foolish. My Inova looks just like the one in the link - I have a lanyard through the top & I just hang it over the Norland & trit and then walk away for a while. Gets the job done!
> 
> Yeah that double groove looks pretty wild - I've been sorely tempted, the trit slots and DLC are what is pushing me over the edge.
> 
> Good to know it cures that fast - I've got (eventually) some tails coming from Moddoo that take 3 of the 2 mm x 8 mm trits, could be a little challangeing to get them set nicely.



I struggled with that DLC double groove from the day he launched it. The 5 trits are finally what got me - this will be my first attempt at setting trits so I bought a 1 ounce bottle of Norland 61 and a 'good supply' of trits from [email protected] First attempt will be on the BitZ - then "gulp" my 'new' (to me) Spy 007 - then I'll go for the 5 trits on the DG DLC. Sunlight is great, but with 5 trits it'll be a process - set one, let it cure, then move to the next. I'd hoped that a good UV light might make it a bit easier - still considering a Nailbender drop in or one of Don's Nichia engines - but I'd rather save that $$ if I could!!

And NO, you DON'T look foolish!!! :twothumbs If anyone does, I do, because the Norland site clearly explains things, but I wanted to hear a real world report. 

Thanks, Neale!! :twothumbs


----------



## dom (May 31, 2010)

http://www.powerledlighting.com/SlimUV365.html

I've had one of these for awhile -works great on Norland (at room temp)
I've had a container of Norland 61 in the fridge for 6 months or more -used it the 
other day for fixing a loose diamond in a ring.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## run4jc (May 31, 2010)

Cool - thanks! How about this one?

http://uv-light-store.com/?gclid=CNrjpvmS_aECFUJx5QodlTeoEQ

:thumbsup:


----------



## dom (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Mate
That one is using probably 3mm LEDs.
The single LED one i'm using would probably be more powerful and last longer
(as in LED lifespan), unless they're overdriving the LEDs

Cheers
Dom


----------



## run4jc (Jun 1, 2010)

dom said:


> Hi Mate
> That one is using probably 3mm LEDs.
> The single LED one i'm using would probably be more powerful and last longer
> (as in LED lifespan), unless they're overdriving the LEDs
> ...




Thanks Dom - looks like a cost effective route. I think I'll take your suggestion. One question: how long does it take the Norland to cure with this light?

Thanks!!

Dan


----------



## pugga (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

I just received a nailbender UV dropin and will be doing some setting in the next few days so I will report back with how it went.

Cheers pugga


----------



## dom (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Dan
Depending on the ambient temp and thickness of the Norland it cures fully within minutes.
Will surface harden almost instantly.

I usually just leave it shining on whatever i'm curing for at least 3mins - just to make sure.

Hi Pugga
The Nailbender 365 unit should be top-notch.

Here's a bit more info on 365nm UV
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217407

Cheers
Dom


----------



## ptolemy (Jun 2, 2010)

Nailbender does a nichia 365nm d26 drop-in for $125 i think. The chip itself costs $100 from nichia...

I think it's same chip as mcgizmo uses...

I was told it cures is very fast, like 5 min or so...


----------



## run4jc (Jun 10, 2010)

dom said:


> http://www.powerledlighting.com/SlimUV365.html
> 
> I've had one of these for awhile -works great on Norland (at room temp)
> I've had a container of Norland 61 in the fridge for 6 months or more -used it the
> ...



I received trits, Norland and the light Dom references in this post. Yesterday I did 'test trits' on my ti BitZ and Arc 6 - worked flawlessly. Dropped the trit(s) in the slot, applied a couple of drops of the Norland with a toothpick. Attached the UV penlight to a mic stand/boom I have, and positioned it over the trits about 2 inches away. Walked off and left it for 5-6 minutes...the Norland was cured and the trit is sitting securely in a tiny little vault of cured Norland 61. 

I know, pricey - the cost of the Norland and the UV light, but there are other uses for this stuff, and now I am confident to put 5 trits in a DLC coated Photonfanatic double grooved light, and 2 in my Spy 007!

thanks again, Dom

:twothumbs


----------



## ninemm (Jun 10, 2010)

Holy moly that UV penlight is expensive. Glad it worked though! I'm too chicken to mount my own trits.


----------



## run4jc (Jun 10, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Holy moly that UV penlight is expensive. Glad it worked though! I'm too chicken to mount my own trits.



You know - you are right, the light is pricey!! It's a toy! Of course, it does 'show' things that are not pleasant (a puppy or kitty's 'leavings' should they have an accident), and other things that are not unpleasant. And someone mentioned resetting a stone in their wife's ring...

Oh, well, I know, I can't rationalize this!!

But as for putting in the trits, it is NO BIG DEAL!! The trits just drop into the slot, then you put a VERY small amount of the Norland in the slot. Take your toothpick and center the trit, and if you have a light, begin the presetting then curing process. Or you can put it in the sun for an hour or so and get the same result. 

That's it! I'll photo chronicle the installations in the Spy and the DLC lights this weekend.


----------



## ninemm (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool! Looking forward to those photos! :thumbsup: Maybe they'll make me more brave.


----------



## run4jc (Jun 12, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Cool! Looking forward to those photos! :thumbsup: Maybe they'll make me more brave.



Ask and ye shall receive - seek and ye shall find...

lovecpf

Here's a photo essay of the successful application of trits to my Spy 007. And I have to say, the result was fantastic!

First, the setup - using my Sundrop XR-U to light the scene:






The 'stuff' - clockwise beginning with the 'bottlecap':
Bottle cap containing 7 trits - 3 blue and 4 green. 2 of the green are going in the Spy, a 'floss pick' (clean and never used - I like the sharp point on it and how easy it is to grip), a 1 ounce bottle of Norland 61,the Sunlite Slim 365 UV Penlight and my Spy 007:





Close up of the Sunlite UV light - uses 2 AAA batteries:





A close up of the 'little jewels of light'





I think it is wise to thoroughly clean out the trit slots - a blast of compressed air does a great job





The trit vials are dropped in the slots, but no Norland has yet been applied





Lousy photo, but a close up





I'm working on common parchment paper - I like to put out as small a drop as possible. In spite of this, I estimate that 95% of what I dropped on the paper was wasted - it takes VERY little.





I dip the sharp point into the Norland to capture a bit on the tip





The sharp point gives me great precision, and I let it drop into the slot - it takes a couple or three such drops





Now put the 'spurs' to it - light is mounted in an old microphone boom stand that I have - I let the Norland cure "until it is done" - usually 5-10 minutes. Of course sunlight will work, but it takes longer.





Love the way they glow when the UV light is on them. this is a 365 nm led and emits a pale glow to the vision. I do protect my eyes!





One more view





And the results










It is really easy. The 1 ounce bottle of Norland set me back $18 from Edmund's Optical - the light was $120. I know, I know, a lot. I've done 3 lights so far, but the grand finale will be 3 blue and 2 green trits in my Photonfanatic DLC coated Double Groove Titanium light.

If anyone wants their trits installed, I'd be happy to do it. All I'd ask is that you send me the light and the trits, and pay the return postage. Just a service for my fellow CPF members, but I assure you, it's easy to do yourself if you have the Norland and a sunny day!

Please PM if you have questions

:twothumbs


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 17, 2010)

I just got my first tube of Norland and just used it to put a trit in my tri-v. If all goes well, I'll go back over my other lights and get rid of the clear nailpolish I had been using in favor of the Norland.

Two questions about curing/drying: 1) I have an old ARC AAA UV. Will that work or is it not bright enough or wrong wavelength?

2) To cure by sunlight, can you do it thru a window or does it have to be outside in the sunlight? thanks.


----------



## run4jc (Aug 6, 2010)

I just saw this - and I'm no expert and I'm also guessing you've already taken care of your situation. I've read that the Arc UV will do the job but it takes a bit longer because of the wavelength.

As far as sunlight through the window. I expect that many windows have UV protection so it would probably limit the effectiveness.

My little Sunlite UV cures them well in about 10 minutes. 

Just my $0.02

:wave:


----------

